

Ask HN: Any startups offering summer internships? - pjw1187

Hi, I was wondering if anyone knew of any startups that are looking to hire interns for this coming summer. If not, does anyone know of any opportunities for graduate computer science students or cs students in general? Thanks.
======
andrewljohnson
If by "hiring an intern" you mean you work for us for no money, we're hiring
this summer :)

You have to move to Truckee, CA too. You can sleep in our spare room and eat
our food if you like.

------
derwiki
Yelp will start recruiting interns in January. Last summer, our interns made
significant contributions to the Palm Pre app and the Monocle augmented
reality feature in the iPhone app -- definitely not busy work. Check
yelp.com/jobs for more deets.

------
ig1
There's a startup for that: <http://www.enternships.com/>

------
trevelyan
We will be hiring in Beijing, and offering a stipend to cover airfare and cost
of living (<http://languagesystems.net>). Strong preference for candidates
with some degree of fluency in mandarin or cantonese, interest in all-things-
mobile and a desire to stay in China post-graduation. Inquiries by email are
welcome.

------
endtime
Rocket Fuel, based in Redwood City, hires paid summer interns - and they pay
competitively with Amazon and Microsoft. I don't work for them, just
interviewed with them last year.

<http://rocketfuelinc.com/>

------
dzlobin
I'm in the same boat as OP. Looking to spend 3 months in the bay area working
with some bright young minds. We should start an official "taking interns for
Summer 2010" list, but until then; please feel free to email me at
dzlobinsky@gmail.com !

------
jeffiel
Twilio will be hiring summer interns, in addition to several full time
positions now open... We'd love to meet you!

<http://www.twilio.com/company/jobs>

------
mmh
imo.im hires software engineering interns year-round:
<https://imo.im/jobs.html#softwareengineeringintern>

Our interns work in the same capacity as our full-time engineers in terms of
being able to choose (and even propose) their own projects and work on all
phases. Past intern projects include chat history, a collaborative whiteboard,
group sms, and a user-driven translation system.

Stipends range from $4,000 to $6,000 monthly depending upon education and
experience.

------
adi92
Thank you for starting this post.. i see a lot of great job boards on the net
but very few for CS internships

I am a Junior CS Major in the US looking for internships related to Machine
Learning / NLP

------
quizbiz
I don't mean to hijack the thread but I will be in Israel this upcoming summer
and I would love to intern. If anyone is connected to a startup in Israel,
please let me know.

------
ronzensci
sorry to post a slightly tangential (but related) Ask HN: Is there any high
technology startup looking to do remote hiring of grad CS engineers in
advanced web technologies/wireless sensor networks - of someone with
verifiable credentials (trust/integrity), a google soc finalist and with high
degree of motivation/passion? I am doing intermittent traveling in south asia
for a year and have broadband access 7 days a week.

~~~
perokreco
If you are a US citizen, there are usually several telecommuting jobs on
Joel's board.

Edit:Grammar

~~~
ronzensci
nope. not a US citizen. any telecommuting jobs out there for non-US citizens?

~~~
perokreco
I sometimes look, as I want to telecommute once I finish college, they are
substantially harder to find, but sometimes there are some, especially by EU
based companies. Check the usual 'hacker' job boards:Joel and 37 signals.

------
jgeewax
[http://www.invitemedia.com/careers/open_positions.shtml#inte...](http://www.invitemedia.com/careers/open_positions.shtml#interns)

------
jreposa
We're hiring paid interns all year round. We need programmers and writers
(content producers). Brooklyn, NY. Get in touch.

jobs at mybanktracker.com

------
dreur
Thanks for starting this thread.

I am a Coop CS student from Quebec Canada looking for a Summer internship
around Toronto or Ottawa.

------
tptacek
We hire (paid) interns year-round; we've gotten at least one from HN. NYC or
Chicago. Contact info's in the profile.

------
AlexBlom
Also in a similar boat..coming from overseas. Most interested in NY / ON, CA
and surrounding regions..

------
profquail
Where are you based, and what are you interested in? There are folks from all
over the world here! ;)

------
al_
Same here, looking for a summer internship, in Europe. Any European startup
that needs an intern ?

